# r56 crash help you.. daten files



## husam74 (Sep 10, 2020)

Hi, I wanted to encode my car. I investigated that the problem is from old daten files. I need updated daten files for my 2008 r56 tool. V40 version from my computer. and my vehicle's kombi module has crashed. the vehicle thinks it is a convertible vehicle. rear spoiler is open on the screen. revs petrol gauge etc will not work.. I am looking for an updated data for the emergency NCS specialist. thank you.


----------

